# Haare freistellen - geht das bei diesem Bild?



## DJTrancelight (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich habe schon das Forum durchsucht und einige Beiträge und Tutorials angeschaut. Aber ich bekomm es nicht hin. Hab leider auch nur PS 6.0.

Ich lade euch den Ausschnitt hoch, den ich nicht hinbekomme. Im Hintergrund war eine Person die ich durch den Kopierstempel wegbekommen habe, doch jetzt sind da noch die Locken von der Person mit Brille und im Hintergrund der Rest der Person die weg soll.

Ist es überhaupt möglich bei dieser Qualität die Haare freizustellen?
Auch wenn das angehängte Bild etwas komprimiert ist - das Originalfoto ist leider kaum einen Deut besser. Habe schon vieles probiert (Extrahieren, Pfade etc.).

Bitte antwortet mir. Ihr würdet mir auch sehr weiterhelfen, wenn ihr mir sagt, dass es nicht möglich ist, denn dann werde ich die Person einfach unscharf stellen.

Es soll ja da ein Tool geben - Knockout2 glaube ich - das für Haare freistellen ideal ist?
Könnte das Programm auch dieses Problem lösen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Tipps.
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Leola13 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

ich glaube nicht, daß die in diesem Fall das Tool viel helfen wird. Da ist ganz einfach Handarbeit gefragt.

Ich persönlich habe schon mehrere Stunden damit verbracht irgendwelche Locken freizustellen, um dann festzustellen das :

1) das Ganze unnatürlich aussieht
2) man auf dem "Endbild" diese Feinheit gar nicht sieht

Wenn möglich die Locken "wegschneiden", oder evtl. mit dem Kopierstempel nachträglich wieder welche hinzufügen.

Anbei ein 5 Minuten Versuchen mit weichen/harten Pinsel und einer Ebenenmaske bei sehr, sehr grosser Zoomstufe.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und vor allem für deine Bemühungen!

So ähnlich schaut es bei mir auch aus, aber meine Kollegin möchte nicht, dass ihr Mann unfreiwillig zum Friseur geht  

Ich bin da ganz deiner Meinung! Wenn ich nämlich die Locken freistelle, dann wirken die schärfer, obwohl die Person selbst unscharf ist und der Fokus auf die Braut (links unten) gesetzt wurde. 

Ich probier jetzt einfach mal die Person im Hintergrund unkenntlich zu machen.

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe.

DJ Trancelight


----------

